# Suche älteres Strategiespiel von CD PCGames/PCGH/PCAction...



## Research (17. Februar 2020)

*Suche älteres Strategiespiel von CD PCGames/PCGH/PCAction...*

Grüße,

ich habe vor Jahren,
XP-Zeiten, noch vor 7, zu Beginn der Dualcores,
auf einer
CD von ? PCGames/PCGH/PCAction/ComputerbildSpiele
ein Echzeitstrategiespiel gespielt.

Setting:
Story?
Fantasy. Magie und Maschinen auf Magiebasis.
Abenteuer einer Heldengruppe mit:
Basenbau.
Oberirdisch + Unterirdisch
Die Helden bekamen Level und Ausrüstung. Pro Mission standen 2 zur Auswahl.
Resource war ein Blauer Kristall (der aus dem All regnete/regnen konnte).

Einer der Charaktere erinnert mich an Timbersaw als Vollmaschine von DOTA2.
Die letzte Mission an die ich mich erinnere war in der Wüste, start unten links.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Suche älteres Strategiespiel von CD PCGames/PCGH/PCAction...*

Mich erinnert die Beschreibung an das 2005 erschienene Dragonshard (schönes Spiel btw ).


----------



## Two-Face (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Suche älteres Strategiespiel von CD PCGames/PCGH/PCAction...*

Hört sich verdächtig nach Steampunk an - da fällt mir sofort _Rise: of Nations: Rise of Legends_ aus dem Jahr 2006 ein. 
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob das mal auf einer Heft-Disc drauf war.

Könnte aber auch ein Titel aus der _Warhammer_-Reihe sein, aber von denen habe ich noch nie einen Teil selber gespielt.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Suche älteres Strategiespiel von CD PCGames/PCGH/PCAction...*

Hätte jetzt als erstes auch "Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends" gesagt, gefolgt von "Dragonshard".


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Suche älteres Strategiespiel von CD PCGames/PCGH/PCAction...*

Mit Sicherheit ist es Arcanum. 

Ach ne ich sehe gerade soll nen Strategie Game sein.


----------



## Research (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Suche älteres Strategiespiel von CD PCGames/PCGH/PCAction...*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mich erinnert die Beschreibung an das 2005 erschienene Dragonshard (schönes Spiel btw ).



Treffer.

Besten Dank.


Rise of Legens war ein sehr gutes Spiel.


----------

